# phpinfo() not showing changes



## clem_c_rock (May 3, 2004)

Hello,

      I have successfully installed php and mysql on this machine.   When I log on via the command line to modify the php.ini I can modify it
successfully but when I go to view my phpinfo() script which is at: http://localhost/test.php it shows none of my modifications.    For instance, if I set the doc_root to: /usr/local and then view it in the phpinfo() script, it doesn't show the changes.

my php.ini is  located here: /usr/local/php/lib/php.ini

I've been restarting apache after each change w/ this: 
sudo apachectl graceful


----------



## dlloyd (May 3, 2004)

Please use the search button, there was a thread *identical* to this just a few days ago


----------



## dlloyd (May 3, 2004)

Hmmm, it was this one, I see you posted in it already: http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?t=42424

To reiterate what was said there, make sure the php.ini file you are editing is the one that is actually being used.


----------



## clem_c_rock (May 3, 2004)

Hello - I apologize for repeating myself.   I am new to this forum and I realized I posted my question under someone else's post.

Now, checking the phpinfo(); results for the php.ini path was the first thing I did.   It's strange because it's reporting that it's located at: /etc but, when I go to /etc or /private/etc and do a more php.ini or a pico php.ini, it's not found.

I am confused.    Again, thanks greatly for your help.

Clem C


----------



## dlloyd (May 3, 2004)

Try 'open /etc', that will open the folder in the Finder, might make things a bit clearer.

That's an interesting place for the file though. What installation did you use? Mine is located at "/usr/local/php/lib/php.ini".


----------



## clem_c_rock (May 4, 2004)

thanks for the response.    

This has just got me completely stumped.    That was one of the first thing I tried was to /etc and /private/etc.   I did a more and pico php.ini in both directories and niether were found.

I know - that /etc path is a strange place for the php installation.

Arrgghhh.

Clem C


----------



## dlloyd (May 4, 2004)

What distribution of PHP did you use? Mark Lysanges'?


----------



## clem_c_rock (May 4, 2004)

it's PHP Version 4.3.2


----------



## dlloyd (May 4, 2004)

Where did you get it though? What website?


----------



## clem_c_rock (May 5, 2004)

It was the version that came installed on the G5 at my work.


----------



## dlloyd (May 5, 2004)

Oh, I'm afraid I don't know much about that version of PHP other than it comes pre-installed with OS X. I have heard that it's not as 'powerful' as some other versions, so I would recommend you install the PHP package from here: http://www.entropy.ch/software/macosx/php/


----------



## clem_c_rock (May 5, 2004)

Man, Thanks so much for sticking w/ me through this.   I installed this package and it still says I'm running version 4.3.2.    I have to admit, windows makes things like this so much easier.

Clem C


----------



## dlloyd (May 5, 2004)

clem_c_rock said:
			
		

> Man, Thanks so much for sticking w/ me through this.   I installed this package and it still says I'm running version 4.3.2.    I have to admit, windows makes things like this so much easier.
> 
> Clem C


I have to disagree there. I had to install PHP and MySQL on a PC for my dad, and it was a pain-in-the-ass .

Anyway, I think the problem lies in the fact that you've activated the OS X default PHP, which appears to be overriding the other installation. I'm not going to diss the Apple distribution, but I don't know anything about it, so the best way for me to help you is to disable it and use the Entropy.ch version.
To do this you need to edit the */etc/httpd/httpd.conf*. Open that by using *sudo pico /etc/httpd/httpd.conf* and find the following lines:
*
LoadModule php4_module
AddModule mod_php4.c
*
They should look just as they do above, change them by adding *#* to the beginning of each. They should now look like
*
#LoadModule php4_module
#AddModule mod_php4.c
*
What you just did was 'comment' those lines; meaning you told the Apache web server to ignore them.

If you scroll down to the very bottom of the file (optional,) you should see something that looks like this:


```
# begin entropy.ch PHP module activation
Include /usr/local/php/httpd.conf.php
# end entropy.ch PHP module activation

# begin entropy.ch PHP module activation
AddType application/x-httpd-php .php
AddType application/x-httpd-php-source .phps
DirectoryIndex index.html index.php
# end entropy.ch PHP module activation
```
This is the code that tells the web server to load the other PHP installation, and tells it which file extensions are PHP code.


If any of this doesn't work, or you have more questions, feel free to ask, I like to help!


----------



## clem_c_rock (May 5, 2004)

Again - thanks a lot.    Well - got a bit closer w/ this one but then when I went to restart apache (using sudo apachectl graceful) I recieved an error and then I ran the configtest and got this error:

Syntax error on line 8 of /usr/local/php/httpd.conf.php:
Cannot load /usr/local/php/libphp4.so into server: (reason unknown)

I checked and /usr/local/php/libphp4.so definitely exists and I went to: /usr/local/php/httpd.conf.php

here's the code in httpd.conf.php: 

#
# Additional PHP Apache directives,
# part of the entropy.ch PHP package for Mac OS X
#
# For more information, go to http://www.entropy.ch/software/macosx/php/
#

LoadModule php4_module        /usr/local/php/libphp4.so
AddModule mod_php4.c

My suspician is that a different version of php is required.   But then again...

~pout~

Clem C


----------



## dlloyd (May 5, 2004)

I'm sorry, I wasn't very specific. Those are the exact two lines you needed to comment (#). I should have said that they weren't always right next to each other and that the first one had other info after it. I apologize about that.

If you comment out those two lines, does it work? And also, if you didn't comment them per my last post, what *exactly* DID you do? 
And one more thing, what version of OS X are you using? I'm assuming it's 10.3, but after looking at that code excerpt, I don't see it anywhere in my httpd.conf file, so I'm wondering if you're using 10.2.


----------



## clem_c_rock (May 5, 2004)

Yeah - I did comment out both of those lines.   I am running mac OS 10.3.2 to be exact.     

Cheers - 1/2 way to Friday


----------



## dlloyd (May 5, 2004)

Could you post a copy of your httpd.conf file for me to look at?


----------



## clem_c_rock (May 7, 2004)

Once again Thanks for your time.   Here it is:

##
## httpd.conf -- Apache HTTP server configuration file
##

#
# Based upon the NCSA server configuration files originally by Rob McCool.
#
# This is the main Apache server configuration file.  It contains the
# configuration directives that give the server its instructions.
# See <URL:http://www.apache.org/docs/> for detailed information about
# the directives.
#
# Do NOT simply read the instructions in here without understanding
# what they do.  They're here only as hints or reminders.  If you are unsure
# consult the online docs. You have been warned.
#
# After this file is processed, the server will look for and process
# /private/etc/httpd/srm.conf and then /private/etc/httpd/access.conf
# unless you have overridden these with ResourceConfig and/or
# AccessConfig directives here.
#
# The configuration directives are grouped into three basic sections:
#  1. Directives that control the operation of the Apache server process as a
#     whole (the 'global environment').
#  2. Directives that define the parameters of the 'main' or 'default' server,
#     which responds to requests that aren't handled by a virtual host.
#     These directives also provide default values for the settings
#     of all virtual hosts.
#  3. Settings for virtual hosts, which allow Web requests to be sent to
#     different IP addresses or hostnames and have them handled by the
#     same Apache server process.
#
## 
## httpd.conf -- Apache HTTP server configuration file
##

# 
# Based upon the NCSA server configuration files originally by Rob McCool.
# 
# This is the main Apache server configuration file.  It contains the
# configuration directives that give the server its instructions.
# See <URL:http://www.apache.org/docs/> for detailed information about
# the directives.
#     
# Do NOT simply read the instructions in here without understanding
# what they do.  They're here only as hints or reminders.  If you are unsure
# consult the online docs. You have been warned.

# After this file is processed, the server will look for and process
# /private/etc/httpd/srm.conf and then /private/etc/httpd/access.conf
# unless you have overridden these with ResourceConfig and/or
# AccessConfig directives here.
#  
# The configuration directives are grouped into three basic sections:
#  1. Directives that control the operation of the Apache server process as a 
#     whole (the 'global environment').
#  2. Directives that define the parameters of the 'main' or 'default' server,
#     which responds to requests that aren't handled by a virtual host.
#     These directives also provide default values for the settings
#     of all virtual hosts.
#  3. Settings for virtual hosts, which allow Web requests to be sent to
#     different IP addresses or hostnames and have them handled by the
#     same Apache server process.
# 
# Configuration and logfile names: If the filenames you specify for many
# of the server's control files begin with "/" (or "drive:/" for Win32), the
# server will use that explicit path.  If the filenames do *not* begin
# with "/", the value of ServerRoot is prepended -- so "logs/foo.log"
# with ServerRoot set to "/usr/local/apache" will be interpreted by the
# server as "/usr/local/apache/logs/foo.log".
# 

### Section 1: Global Environment
# 
# The directives in this section affect the overall operation of Apache,
# such as the number of concurrent requests it can handle or where it
# can find its configuration files.

# 
# ServerType is either inetd, or standalone.  Inetd mode is only supported on
# Unix platforms.
# 
ServerType standalone

#  
# ServerRoot: The top of the directory tree under which the server's   
# configuration, error, and log files are kept.
#     
# NOTE!  If you intend to place this on an NFS (or otherwise network)   
# mounted filesystem then please read the LockFile documentation
# (available at <URL:http://www.apache.org/docs/mod/core.html#lockfile>);
# you will save yourself a lot of trouble.
# 
ServerRoot "/usr"

# 
# The LockFile directive sets the path to the lockfile used when Apache
# is compiled with either USE_FCNTL_SERIALIZED_ACCEPT or
# USE_FLOCK_SERIALIZED_ACCEPT. This directive should normally be left at
# its default value. The main reason for changing it is if the logs
# directory is NFS mounted, since the lockfile MUST BE STORED ON A LOCAL
# DISK. The PID of the main server process is automatically appended to
# the filename.
# 
#LockFile "/private/var/run/httpd.lock"


# PidFile: The file in which the server should record its process
# identification number when it starts.
# 
PidFile "/private/var/run/httpd.pid"

#
# ScoreBoardFile: File used to store internal server process information.
# Not all architectures require this.  But if yours does (you'll know because
# this file will be  created when you run Apache) then you *must* ensure that
# no two invocations of Apache share the same scoreboard file.
# 
ScoreBoardFile "/private/var/run/httpd.scoreboard"

# 
# In the standard configuration, the server will process httpd.conf (this
# file, specified by the -f command line option), srm.conf, and access.conf
# in that order.  The latter two files are now distributed empty, as it is
# recommended that all directives be kept in a single file for simplicity.
# The commented-out values below are the built-in defaults.  You can have the
# server ignore these files altogether by using "/dev/null" (for Unix) or
# "nul" (for Win32) for the arguments to the directives.
# 
#ResourceConfig /private/etc/httpd/srm.conf
#AccessConfig /private/etc/httpd/access.conf

# 
# Timeout: The number of seconds before receives and sends time out.
Timeout 300

# 
# KeepAlive: Whether or not to allow persistent connections (more than
# one request per connection). Set to "Off" to deactivate.
#
KeepAlive On

# 
# MaxKeepAliveRequests: The maximum number of requests to allow
# during a persistent connection. Set to 0 to allow an unlimited amount.
# We recommend you leave this number high, for maximum performance.
#
MaxKeepAliveRequests 100

# 
# KeepAliveTimeout: Number of seconds to wait for the next request from the
# same client on the same connection.
# 
KeepAliveTimeout 15

# 
# Server-pool size regulation.  Rather than making you guess how many
# server processes you need, Apache dynamically adapts to the load it
# sees --- that is, it tries to maintain enough server processes to
# handle the current load, plus a few spare servers to handle transient
# load spikes (e.g., multiple simultaneous requests from a single
# Netscape browser).

# 
# It does this by periodically checking how many servers are waiting
# for a request.  If there are fewer than MinSpareServers, it creates
# a new spare.  If there are more than MaxSpareServers, some of the
# spares die off.  The default values are probably OK for most sites. 
# 
MinSpareServers 1
MaxSpareServers 5

# 
# Number of servers to start initially --- should be a reasonable ballpark
# figure.
# 
StartServers 1

# 
# Limit on total number of servers running, i.e., limit on the number
# of clients who can simultaneously connect --- if this limit is ever
# reached, clients will be LOCKED OUT, so it should NOT BE SET TOO LOW.
# It is intended mainly as a brake to keep a runaway server from taking
# the system with it as it spirals down...
#
MaxClients 150

# 
# MaxRequestsPerChild: the number of requests each child process is
# allowed to process before the child dies.  The child will exit so
# as to avoid problems after prolonged use when Apache (and maybe the
# libraries it uses) leak memory or other resources.  On most systems, this

# isn't really needed, but a few (such as Solaris) do have notable leaks
# in the libraries. For these platforms, set to something like 10000
# or so; a setting of 0 means unlimited.
# 
# NOTE: This value does not include keepalive requests after the initial
#       request per connection. For example, if a child process handles
#       an initial request and 10 subsequent "keptalive" requests, it
#       would only count as 1 request towards this limit.
#
MaxRequestsPerChild 100000

# 
# Listen: Allows you to bind Apache to specific IP addresses and/or
# ports, instead of the default. See also the <VirtualHost>
# directive.
# 
#Listen 3000
#Listen 12.34.56.78:80

# 
# BindAddress: You can support virtual hosts with this option. This directive
# is used to tell the server which IP address to listen to. It can either
# contain "*", an IP address, or a fully qualified Internet domain name.
# See also the <VirtualHost> and Listen directives.
# 
#BindAddress *

# 
# Dynamic Shared Object (DSO) Support


# 
# To be able to use the functionality of a module which was built as a DSO you
# have to place corresponding `LoadModule' lines at this location so the
# directives contained in it are actually available _before_ they are used.
# Please read the file http://httpd.apache.org/docs/dso.html for more   
# details about the DSO mechanism and run `httpd -l' for the list of already
# built-in (statically linked and thus always available) modules in your httpd
# binary.
#
# Note: The order in which modules are loaded is important.  Don't change
# the order below without expert advice.
# 
# Example:
# LoadModule foo_module libexec/mod_foo.so
#LoadModule vhost_alias_module libexec/httpd/mod_vhost_alias.so
#LoadModule env_module         libexec/httpd/mod_env.so
LoadModule config_log_module  libexec/httpd/mod_log_config.so
#LoadModule mime_magic_module  libexec/httpd/mod_mime_magic.so
LoadModule mime_module        libexec/httpd/mod_mime.so
LoadModule negotiation_module libexec/httpd/mod_negotiation.so
#LoadModule status_module      libexec/httpd/mod_status.so
#LoadModule info_module        libexec/httpd/mod_info.so
LoadModule includes_module    libexec/httpd/mod_include.so
LoadModule autoindex_module   libexec/httpd/mod_autoindex.so
LoadModule dir_module         libexec/httpd/mod_dir.so
LoadModule cgi_module         libexec/httpd/mod_cgi.so
LoadModule asis_module        libexec/httpd/mod_asis.so
LoadModule imap_module        libexec/httpd/mod_imap.so
LoadModule action_module      libexec/httpd/mod_actions.so


#LoadModule speling_module     libexec/httpd/mod_speling.so
LoadModule userdir_module     libexec/httpd/mod_userdir.so
LoadModule alias_module       libexec/httpd/mod_alias.so
LoadModule rewrite_module     libexec/httpd/mod_rewrite.so
LoadModule access_module      libexec/httpd/mod_access.so
LoadModule auth_module        libexec/httpd/mod_auth.so
#LoadModule anon_auth_module   libexec/httpd/mod_auth_anon.so
#LoadModule dbm_auth_module    libexec/httpd/mod_auth_dbm.so
#LoadModule digest_module      libexec/httpd/mod_digest.so
#LoadModule proxy_module       libexec/httpd/libproxy.so
#LoadModule cern_meta_module   libexec/httpd/mod_cern_meta.so
#LoadModule expires_module     libexec/httpd/mod_expires.so
#LoadModule headers_module     libexec/httpd/mod_headers.so
#LoadModule usertrack_module   libexec/httpd/mod_usertrack.so
#LoadModule unique_id_module   libexec/httpd/mod_unique_id.so  
LoadModule setenvif_module    libexec/httpd/mod_setenvif.so
#LoadModule dav_module         libexec/httpd/libdav.so
#LoadModule ssl_module         libexec/httpd/libssl.so
#LoadModule perl_module        libexec/httpd/libperl.so
#LoadModule php4_module        libexec/httpd/libphp4.so
LoadModule hfs_apple_module   libexec/httpd/mod_hfs_apple.so
LoadModule rendezvous_apple_module libexec/httpd/mod_rendezvous_apple.so

#  Reconstruction of the complete module list from all available modules
#  (static and shared ones) to achieve correct module execution order.
#  [WHENEVER YOU CHANGE THE LOADMODULE SECTION ABOVE UPDATE THIS, TOO]
ClearModuleList
#AddModule mod_vhost_alias.c
#AddModule mod_env.c


AddModule mod_log_config.c
#AddModule mod_mime_magic.c
AddModule mod_mime.c
AddModule mod_negotiation.c
#AddModule mod_status.c
#AddModule mod_info.c
AddModule mod_include.c
AddModule mod_autoindex.c
AddModule mod_dir.c
AddModule mod_cgi.c
AddModule mod_asis.c
AddModule mod_imap.c
AddModule mod_actions.c
#AddModule mod_speling.c
AddModule mod_userdir.c
AddModule mod_alias.c
AddModule mod_rewrite.c
AddModule mod_access.c
AddModule mod_auth.c
#AddModule mod_auth_anon.c
#AddModule mod_auth_dbm.c
#AddModule mod_digest.c
#AddModule mod_proxy.c
#AddModule mod_cern_meta.c
#AddModule mod_expires.c
#AddModule mod_headers.c
#AddModule mod_usertrack.c
#AddModule mod_unique_id.c  
AddModule mod_so.c  

AddModule mod_setenvif.c  
#AddModule mod_dav.c
#AddModule mod_ssl.c
#AddModule mod_perl.c
#AddModule mod_php4.c  
AddModule mod_hfs_apple.c
AddModule mod_rendezvous_apple.c

#
# ExtendedStatus controls whether Apache will generate "full" status
# information (ExtendedStatus On) or just basic information (ExtendedStatus
# Off) when the "server-status" handler is called. The default is Off.
#
#ExtendedStatus On

### Section 2: 'Main' server configuration
#
# The directives in this section set up the values used by the 'main'
# server, which responds to any requests that aren't handled by a
# <VirtualHost> definition.  These values also provide defaults for
# any <VirtualHost> containers you may define later in the file.
#
# All of these directives may appear inside <VirtualHost> containers,
# in which case these default settings will be overridden for the
# virtual host being defined.
#

#
# If your ServerType directive (set earlier in the 'Global Environment'

# section) is set to "inetd", the next few directives don't have any
# effect since their settings are defined by the inetd configuration.
# Skip ahead to the ServerAdmin directive.
#

#
# Port: The port to which the standalone server listens. For
# ports < 1023, you will need httpd to be run as root initially.
#
Port 80

# 
# If you wish httpd to run as a different user or group, you must run
# httpd as root initially and it will switch.
#
# User/Group: The name (or #number) of the user/group to run httpd as.
#  . On SCO (ODT 3) use "User nouser" and "Group nogroup".
#  . On HPUX you may not be able to use shared memory as nobody, and the
#    suggested workaround is to create a user www and use that user.
#  NOTE that some kernels refuse to setgid(Group) or semctl(IPC_SET)
#  when the value of (unsigned)Group is above 60000;
#  don't use Group "#-1" on these systems!
# 
User www
Group www

#
# ServerAdmin: Your address, where problems with the server should be
# e-mailed.  This address appears on some server-generated pages, such 


# as error documents.
# 
#ServerAdmin webmaster@example.com

#
# ServerName allows you to set a host name which is sent back to clients for
# your server if it's different than the one the program would get (i.e., use
# "www" instead of the host's real name).
#
# Note: You cannot just invent host names and hope they work. The name you
# define here must be a valid DNS name for your host. If you don't understand
# this, ask your network administrator.
# If your host doesn't have a registered DNS name, enter its IP address here.
# You will have to access it by its address (e.g., http://123.45.67.89/)
# anyway, and this will make redirections work in a sensible way.
# 
# 127.0.0.1 is the TCP/IP local loop-back address, often named localhost. Your
# machine always knows itself by this address. If you use Apache strictly for
# local testing and development, you may use 127.0.0.1 as the server name.
#  
#ServerName blaze

# 
# DocumentRoot: The directory out of which you will serve your
# documents. By default, all requests are taken from this directory, but
# symbolic links and aliases may be used to point to other locations.
#
DocumentRoot "/Library/WebServer/Documents"


# 
# Each directory to which Apache has access, can be configured with respect
# to which services and features are allowed and/or disabled in that
# directory (and its subdirectories).
#
# First, we configure the "default" to be a very restrictive set of
# permissions.
# 
<Directory />
    Options FollowSymLinks
    AllowOverride None
</Directory>

# 
# Note that from this point forward you must specifically allow  
# particular features to be enabled - so if something's not working as
# you might expect, make sure that you have specifically enabled it
# below.
# 

#
# This should be changed to whatever you set DocumentRoot to.
# 
<Directory "/Library/WebServer/Documents">

# 
# This may also be "None", "All", or any combination of "Indexes",
# "Includes", "FollowSymLinks", "ExecCGI", or "MultiViews".
#


#
# Note that "MultiViews" must be named *explicitly* --- "Options All"
# doesn't give it to you.
# 
    Options Indexes FollowSymLinks MultiViews

# 
# This controls which options the .htaccess files in directories can
# override. Can also be "All", or any combination of "Options", "FileInfo",
# "AuthConfig", and "Limit"
#
    AllowOverride None

#
# Controls who can get stuff from this server.
# 
    Order allow,deny
    Allow from all
</Directory>

#  
# UserDir: The name of the directory which is appended onto a user's home
# directory if a ~user request is received.
# 
<IfModule mod_userdir.c>
    UserDir Sites
</IfModule>

# 
# Control access to UserDir directories.  The following is an example


# for a site where these directories are restricted to read-only.
# 
#<Directory /Users/*/Sites>
#    AllowOverride FileInfo AuthConfig Limit 
#    Options MultiViews Indexes SymLinksIfOwnerMatch IncludesNoExec
#    <Limit GET POST OPTIONS PROPFIND>
#        Order allow,deny
#        Allow from all
#    </Limit>
#    <LimitExcept GET POST OPTIONS PROPFIND>
#        Order deny,allow
#        Deny from all
#    </LimitExcept>
#</Directory>

#
# DirectoryIndex: Name of the file or files to use as a pre-written HTML
# directory index.  Separate multiple entries with spaces.
# 
<IfModule mod_dir.c>
    DirectoryIndex index.html
</IfModule>

#
# AccessFileName: The name of the file to look for in each directory
# for access control information.
#
AccessFileName .htaccess


# 
# The following lines prevent .htaccess files from being viewed by
# Web clients.  Since .htaccess files often contain authorization
# information, access is disallowed for security reasons.  Comment
# these lines out if you want Web visitors to see the contents of  
# .htaccess files.  If you change the AccessFileName directive above,
# be sure to make the corresponding changes here.
#        
# Also, folks tend to use names such as .htpasswd for password
# files, so this will protect those as well.
#        
<Files ~ "^\.ht">
    Order allow,deny
    Deny from all
    Satisfy All
</Files>

# 
# CacheNegotiatedDocs: By default, Apache sends "Pragma: no-cache" with each
# document that was negotiated on the basis of content. This asks proxy
# servers not to cache the document. Uncommenting the following line disables
# this behavior, and proxies will be allowed to cache the documents.
# 
#CacheNegotiatedDocs

# 
# UseCanonicalName:  (new for 1.3)  With this setting turned on, whenever
# Apache needs to construct a self-referencing URL (a URL that refers back
# to the server the response is coming from) it will use ServerName and


# Port to form a "canonical" name.  With this setting off, Apache will
# use the hostnameort that the client supplied, when possible.  This
# also affects SERVER_NAME and SERVER_PORT in CGI scripts.
# 
UseCanonicalName On

# 
# TypesConfig describes where the mime.types file (or equivalent) is
# to be found.
# 
<IfModule mod_mime.c>
    TypesConfig /private/etc/httpd/mime.types
</IfModule>

#
# DefaultType is the default MIME type the server will use for a document
# if it cannot otherwise determine one, such as from filename extensions.
# If your server contains mostly text or HTML documents, "text/plain" is
# a good value.  If most of your content is binary, such as applications
# or images, you may want to use "application/octet-stream" instead to 
# keep browsers from trying to display binary files as though they are
# text.
# 
DefaultType text/plain

# 
# The mod_mime_magic module allows the server to use various hints from the
# contents of the file itself to determine its type.  The MIMEMagicFile   
# directive tells the module where the hint definitions are located.   


# mod_mime_magic is not part of the default server (you have to add   
# it yourself with a LoadModule [see the DSO paragraph in the 'Global 
# Environment' section], or recompile the server and include mod_mime_magic
# as part of the configuration), so it's enclosed in an <IfModule> container.
# This means that the MIMEMagicFile directive will only be processed if the
# module is part of the server.
# 
<IfModule mod_mime_magic.c>
    MIMEMagicFile /private/etc/httpd/magic
</IfModule>

#
# HostnameLookups: Log the names of clients or just their IP addresses
# e.g., www.apache.org (on) or 204.62.129.132 (off).
# The default is off because it'd be overall better for the net if people
# had to knowingly turn this feature on, since enabling it means that
# each client request will result in AT LEAST one lookup request to the  
# nameserver.
# 
HostnameLookups Off

# 
# ErrorLog: The location of the error log file.
# If you do not specify an ErrorLog directive within a <VirtualHost>
# container, error messages relating to that virtual host will be
# logged here.  If you *do* define an error logfile for a <VirtualHost>
# container, that host's errors will be logged there and not here.
# 
ErrorLog "/private/var/log/httpd/error_log"



# 
# LogLevel: Control the number of messages logged to the error_log.
# Possible values include: debug, info, notice, warn, error, crit,
# alert, emerg.
# 
LogLevel warn

#
# The following directives define some format nicknames for use with
# a CustomLog directive (see below).
#
LogFormat "%h %l %u %t \"%r\" %>s %b \"%{Referer}i\" \"%{User-Agent}i\"" combined
LogFormat "%h %l %u %t \"%r\" %>s %b" common
LogFormat "%{Referer}i -> %U" referer
LogFormat "%{User-agent}i" agent

# 
# The location and format of the access logfile (Common Logfile Format).
# If you do not define any access logfiles within a <VirtualHost>
# container, they will be logged here.  Contrariwise, if you *do*
# define per-<VirtualHost> access logfiles, transactions will be
# logged therein and *not* in this file.
# 
CustomLog "/private/var/log/httpd/access_log" common

# 
# If you would like to have agent and referer logfiles, uncomment the
# following directives.




#CustomLog "/private/var/log/httpd/referer_log" referer
#CustomLog "/private/var/log/httpd/agent_log" agent

# 
# If you prefer a single logfile with access, agent, and referer information
# (Combined Logfile Format) you can use the following directive.
#
#CustomLog "/private/var/log/httpd/access_log" combined

# 
# Optionally add a line containing the server version and virtual host
# name to server-generated pages (error documents, FTP directory listings,
# mod_status and mod_info output etc., but not CGI generated documents).
# Set to "EMail" to also include a mailto: link to the ServerAdmin.
# Set to one of:  On | Off | EMail
#
ServerSignature On

# EBCDIC configuration:
# (only for mainframes using the EBCDIC codeset, currently one of:
# Fujitsu-Siemens' BS2000/OSD, IBM's OS/390 and IBM's TPF)!!
# The following default configuration assumes that "text files"
# are stored in EBCDIC (so that you can operate on them using the
# normal POSIX tools like grep and sort) while "binary files" are
# stored with identical octets as on an ASCII machine.
# 
# The directives are evaluated in configuration file order, with
# the EBCDICConvert directives applied before EBCDICConvertByType.

#
# If you want to have ASCII HTML documents and EBCDIC HTML documents
# at the same time, you can use the file extension to force
# conversion off for the ASCII documents:
# > AddType       text/html .ahtml
# > EBCDICConvert Off=InOut .ahtml
# 
# EBCDICConvertByType  On=InOut text/* message/* multipart/*
# EBCDICConvertByType  On=In    application/x-www-form-urlencoded
# EBCDICConvertByType  On=InOut application/postscript model/vrml
# EBCDICConvertByType Off=InOut */*


# 
# Aliases: Add here as many aliases as you need (with no limit). The format is
# Alias fakename realname
#
<IfModule mod_alias.c>

    #
    # Note that if you include a trailing / on fakename then the server will
    # require it to be present in the URL.  So "/icons" isn't aliased in this
    # example, only "/icons/".  If the fakename is slash-terminated, then the
    # realname must also be slash terminated, and if the fakename omits the
    # trailing slash, the realname must also omit it.
    #
    Alias /icons/ "/usr/share/httpd/icons/"

    <Directory "/usr/share/httpd/icons">
 Options Indexes MultiViews
        AllowOverride None
        Order allow,deny
        Allow from all
    </Directory>

    # This Alias will project the on-line documentation tree under /manual/
    # even if you change the DocumentRoot. Comment it if you don't want to
    # provide access to the on-line documentation.
    #
    Alias /manual/ "/Library/WebServer/Documents/manual/"

    <Directory "/Library/WebServer/Documents/manual">
        Options Indexes FollowSymlinks MultiViews
        AllowOverride None
        Order allow,deny 
        Allow from all
    </Directory>

    #
    # ScriptAlias: This controls which directories contain server scripts.  
    # ScriptAliases are essentially the same as Aliases, except that
    # documents in the realname directory are treated as applications and
    # run by the server when requested rather than as documents sent to the client.
    # The same rules about trailing "/" apply to ScriptAlias directives as to
    # Alias.
    #
    ScriptAlias /cgi-bin/ "/Library/WebServer/CGI-Executables/"


#
    # "/Library/WebServer/CGI-Executables" should be changed to whatever your ScriptAliased
    # CGI directory exists, if you have that configured.
    #
    <Directory "/Library/WebServer/CGI-Executables">
        AllowOverride None
        Options None
        Order allow,deny
        Allow from all
    </Directory>

</IfModule>
# End of aliases.

#
# Redirect allows you to tell clients about documents which used to exist in
# your server's namespace, but do not anymore. This allows you to tell the
# clients where to look for the relocated document.
# Format: Redirect old-URI new-URL
#

#
# Directives controlling the display of server-generated directory listings.
#
<IfModule mod_autoindex.c>

    #
    # FancyIndexing is whether you want fancy directory indexing or standard
    #

 # FancyIndexing is whether you want fancy directory indexing or standard
    #
    IndexOptions FancyIndexing

    # 
    # AddIcon* directives tell the server which icon to show for different
    # files or filename extensions.  These are only displayed for
    # FancyIndexed directories.
    #
    AddIconByEncoding (CMP,/icons/compressed.gif) x-compress x-gzip

    AddIconByType (TXT,/icons/text.gif) text/*
    AddIconByType (IMG,/icons/image2.gif) image/*
    AddIconByType (SND,/icons/sound2.gif) audio/*
    AddIconByType (VID,/icons/movie.gif) video/*

    AddIcon /icons/binary.gif .bin .exe
    AddIcon /icons/binhex.gif .hqx
    AddIcon /icons/tar.gif .tar
    AddIcon /icons/world2.gif .wrl .wrl.gz .vrml .vrm .iv
    AddIcon /icons/compressed.gif .Z .z .tgz .gz .zip
    AddIcon /icons/a.gif .ps .ai .eps
    AddIcon /icons/layout.gif .html .shtml .htm .pdf
    AddIcon /icons/text.gif .txt
    AddIcon /icons/c.gif .c
    AddIcon /icons/p.gif .pl .py
    AddIcon /icons/f.gif .for
    AddIcon /icons/dvi.gif .dvi
    AddIcon /icons/uuencoded.gif .uu
    AddIcon /icons/script.gif .conf .sh .shar .csh .ksh .tcl
    AddIcon /icons/tex.gif .tex


AddIcon /icons/bomb.gif core

    AddIcon /icons/back.gif ..
    AddIcon /icons/hand.right.gif README
    AddIcon /icons/folder.gif ^^DIRECTORY^^
    AddIcon /icons/blank.gif ^^BLANKICON^^

    #
    # DefaultIcon is which icon to show for files which do not have an icon
    # explicitly set.
    #
    DefaultIcon /icons/unknown.gif

    #   
    # AddDescription allows you to place a short description after a file in
    # server-generated indexes.  These are only displayed for FancyIndexed
    # directories.
    # Format: AddDescription "description" filename
    #
    #AddDescription "GZIP compressed document" .gz
    #AddDescription "tar archive" .tar
    #AddDescription "GZIP compressed tar archive" .tgz

    #
    # ReadmeName is the name of the README file the server will look for by
    # default, and append to directory listings.
    #
    # HeaderName is the name of a file which should be prepended to
    # directory indexes.



    ReadmeName README
    HeaderName HEADER

    #
    # IndexIgnore is a set of filenames which directory indexing should ignore
    # and not include in the listing.  Shell-style wildcarding is permitted.
    #
    IndexIgnore .??* *~ *# HEADER* README* RCS CVS *,v *,t

</IfModule>
# End of indexing directives.

#
# Document types.
#
<IfModule mod_mime.c>

    #
    # AddLanguage allows you to specify the language of a document. You can
    # then use content negotiation to give a browser a file in a language
    # it can understand.
    #
    # Note 1: The suffix does not have to be the same as the language
    # keyword --- those with documents in Polish (whose net-standard
    # language code is pl) may wish to use "AddLanguage pl .po" to
    # avoid the ambiguity with the common suffix for perl scripts.
    # 
    # Note 2: The example entries below illustrate that in quite

# some cases the two character 'Language' abbreviation is not
    # identical to the two character 'Country' code for its country,
    # E.g. 'Danmark/dk' versus 'Danish/da'.
    #
    # Note 3: In the case of 'ltz' we violate the RFC by using a three char
    # specifier. But there is 'work in progress' to fix this and get
    # the reference data for rfc1766 cleaned up.
    #
    # Danish (da) - Dutch (nl) - English (en) - Estonian (ee)
    # French (fr) - German (de) - Greek-Modern (el)
    # Italian (it) - Korean (kr) - Norwegian (no) - Norwegian Nynorsk (nn)
    # Portugese (pt) - Luxembourgeois* (ltz)
    # Spanish (es) - Swedish (sv) - Catalan (ca) - Czech(cs)
    # Polish (pl) - Brazilian Portuguese (pt-br) - Japanese (ja)
    # Russian (ru)
    #
    AddLanguage da .dk
    AddLanguage nl .nl
    AddLanguage en .en
    AddLanguage et .ee
    AddLanguage fr .fr
    AddLanguage de .de  
    AddLanguage el .el
    AddLanguage he .he
    AddCharset ISO-8859-8 .iso8859-8
    AddLanguage it .it
    AddLanguage ja .ja
    AddCharset ISO-2022-JP .jis
    AddLanguage kr .kr

 AddCharset ISO-2022-KR .iso-kr
    AddLanguage nn .nn
    AddLanguage no .no
    AddLanguage pl .po
    AddCharset ISO-8859-2 .iso-pl
    AddLanguage pt .pt
    AddLanguage pt-br .pt-br
    AddLanguage ltz .lu
    AddLanguage ca .ca
    AddLanguage es .es
    AddLanguage sv .sv
    AddLanguage cs .cz .cs
    AddLanguage ru .ru
    AddLanguage zh-TW .zh-tw
    AddCharset Big5         .Big5    .big5
    AddCharset WINDOWS-1251 .cp-1251
    AddCharset CP866        .cp866
    AddCharset ISO-8859-5   .iso-ru
    AddCharset KOI8-R       .koi8-r
    AddCharset UCS-2        .ucs2
    AddCharset UCS-4        .ucs4
    AddCharset UTF-8        .utf8

    # LanguagePriority allows you to give precedence to some languages
    # in case of a tie during content negotiation.
    #
    # Just list the languages in decreasing order of preference. We have
    # more or less alphabetized them here. You probably want to change this.
    #


    LanguagePriority en da nl et fr de el it ja kr no pl pt pt-br ru ltz ca es sv tw
    </IfModule>

    #
    # AddType allows you to tweak mime.types without actually editing it, or to
    # make certain files to be certain types.
    #
    AddType application/x-tar .tgz
    AddType application/x-httpd-php .php
    AddType application/x-httpd-php-source .phps
    #
    # AddEncoding allows you to have certain browsers uncompress
    # information on the fly. Note: Not all browsers support this.
    # Despite the name similarity, the following Add* directives have nothing
    # to do with the FancyIndexing customization directives above.
    #
    AddEncoding x-compress .Z
    AddEncoding x-gzip .gz .tgz
    #
    # If the AddEncoding directives above are commented-out, then you
    # probably should define those extensions to indicate media types:
    #
    #AddType application/x-compress .Z
    #AddType application/x-gzip .gz .tgz

    # 
    # AddHandler allows you to map certain file extensions to "handlers",   
    # actions unrelated to filetype. These can be either built into the server

# or added with the Action command (see below)
    #
    # If you want to use server side includes, or CGI outside
    # ScriptAliased directories, uncomment the following lines.
    #
    # To use CGI scripts:
    # 
    #AddHandler cgi-script .cgi

    #
    # To use server-parsed HTML files
    #
    #AddType text/html .shtml
    #AddHandler server-parsed .shtml

    # 
    # Uncomment the following line to enable Apache's send-asis HTTP file
    # feature
    #
    #AddHandler send-as-is asis

    # 
    # If you wish to use server-parsed imagemap files, use
    #
    #AddHandler imap-file map

    # 
    # To enable type maps, you might want to use
    # 

 #AddHandler type-map var

</IfModule>
# End of document types.

#
# Action lets you define media types that will execute a script whenever
# a matching file is called. This eliminates the need for repeated URL
# pathnames for oft-used CGI file processors.
# Format: Action media/type /cgi-script/location
# Format: Action handler-name /cgi-script/location
#

#
# MetaDir: specifies the name of the directory in which Apache can find
# meta information files. These files contain additional HTTP headers
# to include when sending the document
#
#MetaDir .web

#   
# MetaSuffix: specifies the file name suffix for the file containing the
# meta information.
#
#MetaSuffix .meta

#
# Customizable error response (Apache style)
#  these come in three flavors

#
#    1) plain text
#ErrorDocument 500 "The server made a boo boo.
#  n.b.  the single leading (") marks it as text, it does not get output
#    
#    2) local redirects
#ErrorDocument 404 /missing.html
#  to redirect to local URL /missing.html
#ErrorDocument 404 /cgi-bin/missing_handler.pl
#  N.B.: You can redirect to a script or a document using server-side-includes.
# 
#    3) external redirects
#ErrorDocument 402 http://some.other-server.com/subscription_info.html
#  N.B.: Many of the environment variables associated with the original
#  request will *not* be available to such a script.

# 
# Customize behaviour based on the browser
#
<IfModule mod_setenvif.c>

    #
    # The following directives modify normal HTTP response behavior.
    # The first directive disables keepalive for Netscape 2.x and browsers that
    # spoof it. There are known problems with these browser implementations.
    # The second directive is for Microsoft Internet Explorer 4.0b2
    # which has a broken HTTP/1.1 implementation and does not properly
    # support keepalive when it is used on 301 or 302 (redirect) responses.
    #

 BrowserMatch "Mozilla/2" nokeepalive
    BrowserMatch "MSIE 4\.0b2;" nokeepalive downgrade-1.0 force-response-1.0

    #
    # The following directive disables HTTP/1.1 responses to browsers which
    # are in violation of the HTTP/1.0 spec by not being able to grok a
    # basic 1.1 response.
    #
    BrowserMatch "RealPlayer 4\.0" force-response-1.0
    BrowserMatch "Java/1\.0" force-response-1.0
    BrowserMatch "JDK/1\.0" force-response-1.0

</IfModule>
# End of browser customization directives

#
# Allow server status reports, with the URL of http://servername/server-status
# Change the ".your-domain.com" to match your domain to enable.
#
#<Location /server-status>
#    SetHandler server-status
#    Order deny,allow
#    Deny from all
#    Allow from .your-domain.com
#</Location>

#
# Allow remote server configuration reports, with the URL of
# http://servername/server-info (requires that mod_info.c be loaded).


# Change the ".your-domain.com" to match your domain to enable.
#
#<Location /server-info>
#    SetHandler server-info
#    Order deny,allow
#    Deny from all
#    Allow from .your-domain.com
#</Location>

#
# There have been reports of people trying to abuse an old bug from pre-1.1
# days.  This bug involved a CGI script distributed as a part of Apache.
# By uncommenting these lines you can redirect these attacks to a logging
# script on phf.apache.org.  Or, you can record them yourself, using the script
# support/phf_abuse_log.cgi.
#
#<Location /cgi-bin/phf*>
#    Deny from all
#    ErrorDocument 403 http://phf.apache.org/phf_abuse_log.cgi
#</Location>

#    
# Proxy Server directives. Uncomment the following lines to
# enable the proxy server:
#
#<IfModule mod_proxy.c>
#    ProxyRequests On

#    <Directory proxy:*>
#        Order deny,allow
#        Deny from all
#        Allow from .your-domain.com
#    </Directory>

    #
    # Enable/disable the handling of HTTP/1.1 "Via:" headers.
    # ("Full" adds the server version; "Block" removes all outgoing Via: headers)
    # Set to one of: Off | On | Full | Block
    #
#    ProxyVia On

    #
    # To enable the cache as well, edit and uncomment the following lines:
    # (no cacheing without CacheRoot)
    #
#    CacheRoot "/private/var/run/proxy"
#    CacheSize 5  
#    CacheGcInterval 4
#    CacheMaxExpire 24
#    CacheLastModifiedFactor 0.1
#    CacheDefaultExpire 1
#    NoCache a-domain.com another-domain.edu joes.garage-sale.com

#</IfModule>
# End of proxy directives.

### Section 3: Virtual Hosts

#    
# VirtualHost: If you want to maintain multiple domains/hostnames on your
# machine you can setup VirtualHost containers for them. Most configurations
# use only name-based virtual hosts so the server doesn't need to worry about
# IP addresses. This is indicated by the asterisks in the directives below.
#
# Please see the documentation at <URL:http://www.apache.org/docs/vhosts/>
# for further details before you try to setup virtual hosts. 
#
# You may use the command line option '-S' to verify your virtual host
# configuration.

#
# Use name-based virtual hosting.
#
#NameVirtualHost *:80

#    
# VirtualHost example:
# Almost any Apache directive may go into a VirtualHost container.
# The first VirtualHost section is used for requests without a known
# server name.
#    
#<VirtualHost *:80>
#    ServerAdmin webmaster@dummy-host.example.com
#    DocumentRoot /www/docs/dummy-host.example.com
#    ServerName dummy-host.example.com
#    ErrorLog logs/dummy-host.example.com-error_log
#    CustomLog logs/dummy-host.example.com-access_log common
#</VirtualHost>


<IfModule mod_php4.c>
    # If php is turned on, we repsect .php and .phps files.
    AddType application/x-httpd-php .php
    AddType application/x-httpd-php-source .phps

    # Since most users will want index.php to work we
    # also automatically enable index.php
    <IfModule mod_dir.c>
        DirectoryIndex index.html index.php
    </IfModule>
</IfModule>

<IfModule mod_rewrite.c>
    RewriteEngine On 
    RewriteCond %{REQUEST_METHOD} ^TRACE
    RewriteRule .* - [F]
</IfModule>

<IfModule mod_rendezvous_apple.c>
    # Only the pages of users who have edited their
    # default home pages will be advertised on Rendezvous.
    RegisterUserSite customized-users
    #RegisterUserSite all-users

    # Rendezvous advertising for the primary site is off by default.
    #RegisterDefaultSite
</IfModule>


Include /private/etc/httpd/users/*.conf


# begin entropy.ch PHP module activation
Include /usr/local/php/httpd.conf.php
# end entropy.ch PHP module activation

# begin entropy.ch PHP module activation 
AddType application/x-httpd-php .php
AddType application/x-httpd-php-source .phps
DirectoryIndex index.html index.php
# end entropy.ch PHP module activation


----------



## dlloyd (May 8, 2004)

Could you post the file as an attachment? I'd like to try it on my system, and I want to make sure I have exactly the same thing as you do.


----------



## clem_c_rock (May 10, 2004)

Sure Here you go...


----------



## dlloyd (May 10, 2004)

Eeek, .doc! 
Could you send the original file in a .zip or something? I'm afraid that with .doc it might not be coming through in it's proper 'condition'.


----------



## clem_c_rock (May 10, 2004)

zipped file.  Sorry bout that meant this one:


----------



## dlloyd (May 10, 2004)

Great, I'll take a look. Any reason for that slightly strange name?


----------



## clem_c_rock (May 11, 2004)

The name is to clearly state it's the backup version of the conf file.   I keep backups of all my httpd.conf's in the likely case I screw them up


----------



## dlloyd (May 11, 2004)

Ok, so it's identical in every way to what you're actually using for the server?


----------



## clem_c_rock (May 12, 2004)

yeah


----------



## dlloyd (May 12, 2004)

Ok, I'll take a look


----------



## clem_c_rock (May 13, 2004)

Again,
 thanks so much for your time


----------



## clem_c_rock (May 13, 2004)

Well - Finally getting somewhere.   I went back and used the 4.3.4 intstaller and finally things started to work.    One thing which is embarassing:   after the install, I wasn't restarting the computer.    I kept thinking my work G5 was such a magical machine that it didn't need it.    I'm still a slave to Microsoft.

Thanks again for everything so far.

Clem C Rock


----------



## dlloyd (May 13, 2004)

You shouldn't need to restart the computer, only Apache. I'm going to take a look at the file you sent in a few minutes, I'll let you know what I find


----------



## dlloyd (May 13, 2004)

I'd like to know what you current state of the problem is? What (if any) errors are you getting?
I couldn't try the version of the httpd.conf file you send, it through in a format which Apache couldn't recognize for some reason.


----------



## clem_c_rock (May 18, 2004)

Hello, 
    Things are getting close installation is finally successfull.   Just one problem left.

My Includes are getting ignored.  

I have the generic document root of: /Library/WebServer/Documents.****For example:**if this script "include_test.php" has this code: 

<?*****echo "hello World!"; ?> 

and I include it at the top of "test.php" like this:

<?****include( "include_test.php");**?> 

Nothing will be printed.****

I'm sure it has to to w/ the php.ini file but that's as far as I can guess.

Thanks for any help.

Clem C


----------



## clem_c_rock (May 19, 2004)

Whew - Finally!!!    I've officially got the damn thing running.   Would have been sooner had I been able to put more than a few minutes a day into the effort.

Thanks for your help, time, and patience.

Any questions I can help on email them to: clemrock@hotmail.com

Cheers


----------

